# It better be here YESTERDAY!



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2015)

For what he's charging to ship, this rack better get here yesterday! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191759324411?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 20, 2015)

Doesn't seem that outta line to me: that rack won't fold down, has to go in a pretty big box. 
Will bet a box that size would cost more than $5 too.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 20, 2015)

These can come apart and ship in a relatively flat box. It shouldn't cost more than $15-$20 to ship it across the country.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 20, 2015)

ah, I see that is does come apart...and shipping for me shows $21.85 from San Jose which is close...what does it show for you and where are you located?


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 20, 2015)

I have one of those racks but it is painted yellow you can have it for $30 shipped. I will be at the shop tomorrow an can get a picture then. Kirk


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 20, 2015)

I ships full size racks for $14.99 or less, haven't had one come in more than that- even if it doesn't fold down. Unless you're using like super thick bicycle box cardboard or something. 

If you bought it on ebay be aware they only allow for a small amount of handling and box cost- you can't profit on shipping. That extra $25 or so is totally out of line. But once you've bought it...you could always ask for a partial refund, lots of sellers agree to that if it comes in considerably less, and some note it in their listings.

Darcie


----------



## partsguy (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm going to make a WTB post for the racks I need. I found nothing at all on the 'bay.


----------



## spoker (Dec 20, 2015)

iv had thoughts on this subfect for a while,question 1,should a seller not think about his time? goin to get boxes bubble wrap etc,takin time to wrap abd box it so there is no damage in shipping,goin to wherenever to get a shipping quote,come back get ahold of buyer with shippig cost,buyer says gona pass shipping and your work is to much,next buyer wants a shipping quote[pretty soon they know you by your first name and are thinkin boy your spending alot of your time i hope you get somthing for it]2nd buyer takes it but whines about the cost over what the parf cost!a second level free box is $12.50and tat doesnt include carful packin time and 2 trips to the post office,i think it would be great if a bike rack can be shipped for $14.99 or less with all the other stuff thrown in,dont take this wrong i would just like to be enlightened so i culd sell more stuff and keep the price affordable,i have access to a ups comercial deal,that only covers the shipping not the orther stuff thats involved,thanks!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 20, 2015)

spoker said:


> ...i think it would be great if a bike rack can be shipped for $14.99 or less with all the other stuff thrown in,dont take this wrong i would just like to be enlightened so i culd sell more stuff and keep the price affordable.../QUOTE]
> 
> We had to get really smart about shipping and supply costs, it was a steep learning curve, but we've got it down to a science now.
> 
> ...


----------



## spoker (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks for the ideas,somtimes i think ppl dont realize all that goes into shipping somthing


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 20, 2015)

Or maybe he typed a wrong dimension number in the shipping calculator.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 20, 2015)

rideahiggins said:


> Or maybe he typed a wrong dimension number in the shipping calculator.




Right, and we've seen a wild variety of prices with that shipping calculator. We don't use it, we kept track of weights/regions for a good year or more, to learn the prices. Lost a lot of money till we did....

Darcie


----------



## partsguy (Dec 21, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> We had to get really smart about shipping and supply costs, it was a steep learning curve, but we've got it down to a science now.
> 
> Don't go to the box stores and buy the stuff, look for it at every store/shop/friends and relative's house. Pick it up as you go and store it. Crumpled up newspaper tied up grocery store plastic bags makes great cheap and lightweight packing. Have to pare weight down as much as possible on boxed items, so I often use big sheets of cardboard and "roll" sturdy things up, or make my own custom fit boxes. I have a garage sized area full of all sizes of boxes and packing materials, sucks to store all that, I'm always making more rafter shelves, but to be able to be competitive or make any $, you have to have it when you need it.
> 
> ...




I hate to sound like Dave Hester from Storage Wars but..."YUUUUPPPP!!!"

I've got a "junk room" in the basement, packed with boxes. I get the shipping supplies from a few places. The key is to think green, recycled refuse makes great packing. At all my previous jobs, I would haul away bags and boxes full of old shrink wrapping (the stuff that was used to wrap a skid of goods), paper filler, old cardboard, bubblewrap, and boxes. I would pack it in the bed of my truck, put the cover down and store it at the house. It was a win-win for everyone. My boss didn't need his employees taking crap to the dumpster as often and I kept the costs of my part-time business down. It was a system that always worked.

Nowadays, I also get un-used, outdated newspapers from the university. Two from here, six from there, and soon I've got a bunch of old newspaper to wrap stuff with. Every so often, I'll have to make my own boxes. All you need is a measuring tape, straight edges, marker, and a band saw. I also get several used bicycle cartons from the LBS, and store them in the basement. Sometimes, I may have to ship a bike. Most other times, I need to cut them down to ship something large. The cardboard is thick and the extra length comes in handy.


----------

